# Swing Top Bottles



## HaveFun (26/9/09)

hello

my name is stefan and im a cheesemaker from bavaria.

now i moved to adelaide and i start homebrewing.

i dont like the plastik bottles and i think about the glass swing top bottles.

but here in the local home brew shop they are very expensice. 12 bottles about 27 dollar.  

anyone here know where I can buy these bottles

thanks

cheers

stefan
adelaide


----------



## marlow_coates (26/9/09)

Hey Stefan,

I am slowly building a pile of these bottles.

Go to Dan Murphy's or similarly large bottle shop, and find the cheapest beer that comes in swing top bottles.

This may be Grolsch, or Truman Pils, or something else.

The LHBS's near me sell the bottles for almost as much as the bottles-with-beer-in-them.
Pisses me right off they can charge so much for a dirty old bottle, when a new one, with fresh beer only cost about an extra dollar.

Marlow


----------



## Rodolphe01 (26/9/09)

Unless you specifically want swing-top bottles, you could just use regular crown seal glass bottles (coopers seem to be the most common). I was lucky enough to get 70 of these for free, but people often sell them if you look around on this website, ebay, or in the trading post.

In terms of capping, I still use a hand capper and a rubber mallet, cheap as anything and just as fast as a bench capper (for me at least as I use various sized bottles) and i've only broken 2 bottles out of the hundreds I have capped.


----------



## canon1ball (26/9/09)

Hi Stefan, 

If you are an ebay user, do a search on ebay. These bottles are always popping up, but they are mostly pickup.
So you might have to wait till some bottles come available in your aerea, in the meantime use the bottles you have on hand and slowly replace them with swing tops. That's the way I did it.
Just scored my 2nd lot of grolsch bottles on ebay, 41 bottles for $36.00 in my neighbourhood.

Good luck, 
c1b


----------



## HaveFun (27/9/09)

thanks,

the idea with the bottle depot is great. 

i have today a look to the next bottle depot near my home.

thanks

cheers

stefan still have a week's time to find bottles :lol:


----------



## Spartan 117 (27/9/09)

I was looking for these a while ago and someone said that in adelaide there are recycle places that sell them cheep. might be worth ringing around or using google to find somewhere. 

Aaron


----------



## Frank (27/9/09)

I could help you out with some crown seal bottles if you cant get enough swing tops in time.
Send me a message if you are in need.


----------



## HaveFun (27/9/09)

thanks for the many answers

i think i can find some bottles if not i take again plastic bottles 

thanks

cheers 
stefan


----------



## Wisey (28/9/09)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-new-grols...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## potof4x (26/4/10)

Didn't really want to start a new thread, so will add to this one. In Brisbane IKEA they are selling 1 litre clear glass swingtop bottles for $2 each...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/4/10)

need to be careful about non-beer specific swingtops. They are pretty, but might not be made to take pressure.

Back in my first homebrewer incarnation as a straight K&K man, I tried out some lovely homeware store swingtops... they made a glorious mess in my wardrobe when they all, every last one of them - exploded.

The IKEA ones may be perfectly fine, but just be a little careful thats all.


----------



## Aaron86 (13/5/10)

BavariaStefan said:


> hello
> 
> my name is stefan and im a cheesemaker from bavaria.
> 
> ...



I hear you mate, and understand what you are saying. But I look at swing tops as a good investment, as I have no intentions of kegging for quite some time. When you consider the time saved when bottling, ease of use, thickness of glass & the fact that you can pop the top back on after your first glass and come back to it a week later, its a worthwhile spend. These bottles are quite tough, and hold alot of juice.




potof4x said:


> Didn't really want to start a new thread, so will add to this one. In Brisbane IKEA they are selling 1 litre clear glass swingtop bottles for $2 each...



The clear ones? I wouldnt recommend. Glass is too thin & fragile. I forsee many bottle bombs


----------



## Rod (16/5/10)

Rudi 101 said:


> Unless you specifically want swing-top bottles, you could just use regular crown seal glass bottles (coopers seem to be the most common). I was lucky enough to get 70 of these for free, but people often sell them if you look around on this website, ebay, or in the trading post.
> 
> In terms of capping, I still use a hand capper and a rubber mallet, cheap as anything and just as fast as a bench capper (for me at least as I use various sized bottles) and i've only broken 2 bottles out of the hundreds I have capped.



no starting an urban myth 

had a friend who used a hand capper , hit the capper with a mallet , bottle broke , hand slide down onto the bottle 

and cut his hand very deep , needed mirco surgury 

you can be unlucky


----------



## uqmlawr1 (13/11/10)

Hi all,

I am looking to send some swingtop bottles to a new home - I have 165 * 375 mL and 47 * 750 mL bottles for sale. I also had to buy a box with all the closures and rubber seals, and there are about 750 of them left over! (Was a box of 1000!). The 375 mLs are all from Cospack (http://www.cospak.com.au/productdetails.asp?ProductID=10132) not IKEA.

I am in Brisbane, and would prefer not to have to try and pack them to guarantee safe delivery - but contact me by email and I will get back to you!

Michael

Michael Email


----------

